# What are some bangers from the late '90s or the early 2000s?



## Bread13 (12 mo ago)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Speaking of a jaw- really though, I will check out the soundtrack


pffffttttt is it embarrassing to say that i literally laughed out loud when i read that?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

This game and it's music are so fucking good.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sooooooooooooooooooooo many by him


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Whole album is good. Like all of her stuff


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Stagger Lee (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm coming up so you better get the party started...


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

second half of the 90s is close enough to "late" 90s... right?


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Boudicca (9 mo ago)

The 90s & 00s birthed some gems:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Stagger Lee (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

this bloody song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Also this


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

superloco3000 said:


> Man my emo band, well hidden ... I love the sound when the synthesizers come in.


_gasps_ The Smashing Pumpkins are considered emo?!?!?!?! 

So manyyyyy great songs by them.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

This is the first song I remember hearing them.. not that it is accurate. My memory and all...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Edited- That is early 90s..brb


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

No Doubt and Gwen Stefani's first solo music. I think I may have posted her collaboration with Eve already.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

beth x said:


>


I used to love Jane's Addiction- that took me back in time!





Reminds me of the album Songs About Jane by Maroon 5 as well.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> _gasps_ The Smashing Pumpkins are considered emo?!?!?!?!
> 
> So manyyyyy great songs by them.


Well ... they did an album called mellon collie and infinite sadness 🤣 .


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Stagger Lee (Dec 26, 2018)

beth x said:


> Ha, didnt read the late 90s bit, but had to be posted regardless. Another all time fave allbum, you couldnt go wrong posting any track off it.
> Picked up a bootleg tape of_ Ritual De Lo Habitual_ in Bangkok, back in the day, and it soundtracked me around Thailand
> Bought the vinyl as soon as got home, and now have two copies for some reason...other than its that good.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's a great album. A friend bought the album for me and said "you'll like this".


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

superloco3000 said:


> Well ... they did an album called mellon collie and infinite sadness 🤣 .


Ah, now I get the connection in the comment. I just did not view them as emo. I can think of a ton of other bands/musicians that would fit in that category.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)




----------

